# Smell bad when anxious



## anonymous55 (Jan 20, 2012)

I didnt know where to post this, but i have a huge problem! When i am nervous or anxious, i get a horrible and strong smell out of my armpits. I have tried all the best deodorants, and none of them worked. I dont sweat at all, it is just the smell coming out. If i am in a room for example, everyone in the room can smell me. I dont know how to stop it . And now, because of the smell, i am always anxious and scared so i smell bad all the time! I really need some help with this.. I feel like nothing helps, and i have to smell bad for the rest of my life :/ I dont think i can live like this much longer. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have heard of this, but forget what it's called.

Have you seen a doctor about it? He probably will have a solution.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe you should wear perfume..?


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

There must surely be some sweat for the smell to be produced... In any case, I'd recommend this product, it helped me out a bit with the problems you're mentioning:
http://www.odaban.com/

You should probably talk to your doctor, too.


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

It's called Hyperhidrosis. There are several treatments available from what I'd heard.


----------



## spidereater (Jan 19, 2012)

You need to talk to a doctor about that. I'm sure there is something that can be done. Have you tried certain dri (applied at night)? Doesn't work for me but worked for a friend.


----------



## anonymous55 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do not sweat at all, and the smell is too strong to cover it.. It is so strong that everyone around me can smell it. And the more anxious i get, the stronger the smell gets. I don't think any of these things will help :/. Maybe i'll go to a doctor, but i don't think that will help either.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Even if you are not sweating much I would think the smell is coming from your sweat glands. Have you tried beta blockers? Botulinum toxin type A (Botox) is FDA approved for the treatment of severe underarm sweating. That might help.


----------



## anonymous55 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. I haven't tried any of that, but aren't beta blockers a heart medicine? And also, people can smell me from like 20+ yards away i forgot to mention.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

That used to happen to me. I'm sure it still does but I don't notice.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It can be related to your diet as well.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 25, 2012)

It's the smell of pure, untamed manliness. Be proud of it. :teeth

Did you get comments about it from anyone? If not, ask someone you trust if you smell bad. They probably haven't even noticed


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Put on a buttload of cologne on so that will be the only thing people smell, have you tried that yet?


----------



## anonymous55 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, i have tried everything, but the smell is too strong like i said.. And i know i smell bad because people always cough and sneeze and stuff around me. The smell is coming from my armpits i think. And i don't know how to stop it, because its too strong and nothing works! And like i said, people can smell me from a very long distance, like 15-20 yards from me. I suffer from a very strong anxiety, and that's what causing the smell. Aren't there anything else i can do to stop it? Please help.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

That could be an illness then.. I think u should see a dr about it, they should have something to control the smell.

But relaxing would help most.


----------



## anonymous55 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, i will. And it's very hard to relax because of the anxiety. I'm always anxious and scared because of the smell. Sometimes i have the anxiety all day long, and other days i feel normal almost the whole day. But even if i feel normal i still smell bad :/.


----------



## mrhone1 (Dec 26, 2012)

*something happening to me*

I can understand what you are going through. This is happening to me too. It is so embarrassing and humiliating. The anxiety of worrying about smelling only makes it worse. Ive tired all types of deodorant that I am scared my pores has been immune to it. I don't know whats going on but everywhere I go people rub their nose or give me a dirty look. My boyfriend doesn't even want to hug me sometimes. He hasn't said anything but I know he smells me. Maybe its all in our heads and this is mind over matter. Let me know if you find any solution because its ruining my life as well.


----------



## Silent Water (Aug 20, 2012)

I suffered from the same problem. I tried various deodorants but they didn't help. Eventually I found out that the undesirable odor is caused by bacteria that break down fatty acids contained in the sweat. It was so bad that I had the stench in my shirts even after washing them. 

So what I did first was disinfecting the shirts that come in direct contact with the armpits where sweat and bacteria are transfered onto the cloth. The easiest way is probably washing stuff at 95°C or a chemical disinfectant. A more radical solution would be to throw the shirts away and get new ones.

The second measure was shaving under the armpits in order to reduce surface on which those bacteria dwell. This also makes it easier to hold your armpits fresh and clean and for the deodorant to make contact with your skin. 

Didn't have any problems since


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

The best cure would just be to try and relax a lot easier said than done though, i know. I also notice i start to smell a bit BOish when i'm quite anxious.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

well im guessing you wear deodorant and that has not been helping your problem and i don't not if masking it with perfume/cologne will help. So its apparent that there is something deeper in the inside. SO try cleansing your body because if there is bacteria in your body then you need to cleanse so it can be flushed out of your system so like colon cleases..etc do you can treat the root of the problem. also make sure ur diet is good. like others said shave under armpits so bacteria does not stay in hairs. exercise so you can again release the toxins and take vitamins cuz those are very important . In any case always check with your doctor to make sure.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The smell is caused by bacteria in your armpits. Try using some rubbing alcohol and use a strong deodorant since they contain lots of alcohol. Wash them everyday with antibacterial soap. Maybe your doctor can do a test to find out what bacteria is there and give you some antibiotics to knock it out.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

What i do is shower often to help get rid of odor producing bacteria. For a deodorant I use http://www.arrid.com/gels/landing.aspx

All deodorants i have tried in the past just made me smelll worse. The aarid gel actually works for me.


----------



## pondedward (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess it also includes personal hygiene. I heard something like this, just try to relax and not to overdo your feelings. Try to consult also a doctor for a further checkup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have used hand sanitizer under my arms at times. It burns, but no pain no gain, right? It like "resets" things so that antiperspirant <- not deodorant, would work better.


----------

